#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  leven is zo oneerlijk!

## arifgirly

alloe mensen, ik heb besloten om weer een verhaal te schrijven, 
ik heb geen zin meer in mijn vorig verhaal dus hierbij.........................


tuuutt! ik gooide mijn wekker van mijn nachtkastje af.
'verdomme' ik stond met hoofdpijn op.
ik heb niet kunnen slapen door mijn moeder vader, ze hadden een feestje gisteravond.
ik bedacht me dat ik nu naar school ga, een plaats ver van huis, de meeste van mijn leeftijd gaan met tegenzin naar school, maar ik, nee, elke ochtend als ik me bedenk dat ik naar school ga, en dat ik ver van huis ben, voel ik me opgelucht.
mijn vader heet mark, vanaf kleins af aan leefde hij tussen de marokanen, misschien is dat reden dat hij met mijn moeder is getrouwd, mijn moeder, een vrouw van marokaanse afkomst. en ik? ik weet dat ik ongewenst was, mijn moeder werkte voor mijn vader, ze ging met andere mannen naar bed, dat doet ze nu soms nog steeds, mijn vader heeft een hoerenhuis, hij werkte samen met younes, een mooie marokaanse jongen, hij is 20 jaar.
ik zelf woon in een buurt waar alles en nog wat rond loopt, mijn leven hier in huis en buiten in mijn wijk is voor mij en hel, iedereen weet dat mijn moeder een prostituut is en dat mijn vader pooier is, vooral de marokanen hebben een hekel aan mij, ik weet niet precies wie of wat ik ben. 
ik pakte snel een broek en een truitje dat ik gisteravond al klaar gelegd had, ik had net gedoucht en voelde me lekker. ik kleede me aan en maakte me op 'sennah kijk naar jezelf 'ik keek in de spiegel terwijl ik tegen mezelf praatte. door de make-up zag ik er een stuk frisser uit, ik keek goed naar mijn ogen, twee grote lichtbruine ogen, met deze ogen heb ik de harde wereld ondekt, ik heb ontdekt hoe oneerlijk het leven kan zijn.
ik haalde nog snel mijn handen door mijn haren en liep naar beneden, zoals gewoonlijk was het echt een rotzooi, er lagen overal lege bierflessen en sigaretten. 'gatverdamme ik walg van jullie ' 
ik liep naar de keuken en keek of er nog brood in de kast zat, mijn moeder gaf om niks, het enige wat voor haar belangrijk was, dat was haar uiterlijk en geld, ik weet dat mijn ouders veel geld verdienen, ik krijg alles wat ik wil, maar ik heb toch geen hechte band met mijn ouders, mijn vader heb ik niet echt een hekel aan maar ik kan niet tegen de wijze waarop hj aan het werk gaat, het blijft mijn vader.
'shit waar zijn mijn schoenen nou?' ik hoorde iemand de trap afkomen. 'shit man senna ga snel naar school en maak niet zo een herrie' ik keek me moeder aan, een vrouw met een geweldig figuur 'ja mam ik ga al' ik pakte snel mijn schoenen uit de kast en deed de deur achter me dicht.
ik liep naar de tramhalte en ging zitten ' uhm meisje mag ik je wat vragen?' ik keek omhoog 'ja zeg ht maar', de jongen keek me aan' uhm ik zoek deze school, kijk, ik ben hier nieuw weet je maar ik weet net waar die school ligt man' ik pakte het blaadje uit zijn handen. 'ooh toevallig joh, daar zit ik op school, je pakte gewoon deze tram en dan kom je er van zelf' hij keek me aan ' ja zou je het erg vinden als ik met je mee ga? '' ik keek hem weer geiriteerd aan "ja je doet maar".
de tram kwam aan en ik stapte in, zoals gewoonlijk ging ik helemaal achterin zitten.
ik plofte neer, de jongen kwam naast me zitten "vind je het niet erg , want volgens mij wil je niet dat ik met je mee ga"ik keek hem aan "jij bent net als de rest hier"ik draaide mijn hoofd om.
de jongen draaide mijn hoofd naar zich toe en keek me aan "luister meissje, ik weet niet wat je bedoeld met de rest of so, maar je moet geen vooroordelen hebben"ik draaide mijn hoofd weer om, en pakte mijn discman.
ik weet zeker dat het weer zo een sukkel is, de meeste jongens die achter me aanzitten denken dat ik net als mijn moeder ben, dat ik voor iedereen mijn benen sprijd. op dit soort momenten walg ik van mijn leven.
even vergat ik alles om mij heen door de mooie stem van withney houston, totdat ik werd aangetikt "ey meisje, ik wil niet irriant doen maar volgens mij zijn we er of niet? dat is toch die school? 
ik keek naar buiten. "ja shit, ik pakte snel mijn tas en rende naar de deuren voordat ze dicht gingen.
ik keek achter me "pff net op tijd"
de jongen kwam naast me lopen "ja dat was op het nippertje, maar hoe heet je eigenlijk?
ik keek hem aan "ik heet sennah". "mooie naam, ik heet brahim, ben je marokaans trouwens of niet?"
terwijl ik naar de stoeptegels keek antwoorde ik "ja ik ben half marokaans half nederlands"
"ooh oke, maar hoe oud ben je eigenlijk"
ik keek hem geiriteerd aan "jesus, hou eens op met die vragen van je, ik moest je toch de weg laten zien! je hoeft niks van mij te weten!"
met onze monden dicht liepen we bijde richting school, het was de enige school waar niemand wat van me afwist, op mijn vorige school zat ik bij allemaal buurtgenote die mijn leven nog zuurder maakte dan het al is.
ik liep naar binnen, ik voelde me best schuldig, want ik liet brahim gewoon buiten staan, ik liep terug, gelukkig hij staat er nog "uhm brahim, geef me eens je rooster dan kan ik je laten zien waar je heen moet" hij keek me met een glimlach aan "thanks meid, als je iets goeds doet moet je het ook afmaken"
ik pakte zijn rooster aan, shit man nee hij zit in de zelfde klas als waar ik in zit.
"ja nou je hebt nu nederlands met mij, we zitten in dezelfde klas"hij keek me blij aan "ja joh, relaxt dan kan ik je beter leren kennn of niet? "ik keek hem meet een neppe glimlach en liep naar ons lokaal.

de dag verliep zoals gewoonlijk, ik voelde me hier veilig, brahim stelde me veel vragen, hij vertelde me veel over de islam, hij zei ook dat hij het gevoel had dat er iets met me is.
ik heb hem natuurlijk niks verteld, hij heft er niks mee te maken, ik heb zijn nummer gehad "als je iemand nodig hebt om mee te praten" .





nou laat het maar weten als je er wat van vind  :wohaa:  
kus

----------


## missy246

hallloooooooooooooo arifgirly,


HET IS EGT EEEEEN HEEEEEL MOOOI BEGIN, HET IS NU AL TE ZIEN DAT HET EEN MOOI VERHAAL WORD MAARE JE MOET NATUURLIJK WEL VERDER GAAN MET JE VORIGE VERHAAL.....ALS JE DAARMEE STOPT IS HET WEL HEEL JAMMER HOOR.

LIEFS MISSY

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *hallloooooooooooooo arifgirly,
> 
> 
> HET IS EGT EEEEEN HEEEEEL MOOOI BEGIN, HET IS NU AL TE ZIEN DAT HET EEN MOOI VERHAAL WORD MAARE JE MOET NATUURLIJK WEL VERDER GAAN MET JE VORIGE VERHAAL.....ALS JE DAARMEE STOPT IS HET WEL HEEL JAMMER HOOR.
> 
> LIEFS MISSY*



ey lieffie ik ga proberen om het af te maken  :tong uitsteken:  maar uhm je bent er wel snel bij, hahah ik heb dit verhaal net pas geplaats haha  :grote grijns:  
kuss

----------


## arifgirly

ik zat in de tram en keek naar buiten.
met mijn discman in mijn oren volgde ik alles wat ik buiten zag, op weg naar huis, niet een huis waar ik me op mijn gemak voel, een huis vol ellende.
ik stapte de tram uit en begon aan het klein stukje van de tramhalte naar huis.
zoals gewoonlijk zat het pleintje op dit tijdsstip vol met gasten die geen leve hebben, en al snel kwamen de opmerkingen, "ey man daar heb je die sma " ey psst, kom kom!"
met een gebogen hoofd liep ik er langs "stik allemaal"
en ja hoor zoals altijd begonnen ze over mijn moeder "tfoee jouw moeder is een schande voor de marokanen igheloe eh sahbi"
mijn ogen vulde zich met tranen "waarom, haat god me of wat"
nee sennah kom op, zo mag je niet denken! allah is de enige die ik vertrouw, elke dag smeek ik hem om mij uit deze hel te verlossen, ik wacht nog steeds..........
ik maakte de deur open, ik hoorde al gouw mijn vader hard lachen met younes.
ik trok mijn schoenen uit en liep naar mijn kamer.
daar trok ik mijn kleren uit en trok mijn pyama aan.
ik pakte een boek uit de kast "dochter van de nomaden" mijn moeder maakt altijd ruzie met mij "je moet van je leven genieten, geen boeken lezen of so, geniet van je leven, je bent 17, je meot het leven niet zo serieus nemen"dat waren haar woorden als ze mijn kamer binnen kwam en me lezend aantrof.
ik keek haar dan nooit aan en fluisterde zacht "allah kijkt "
ik verdiepte me in het boek, mijn ogen volgde de letters op de bladzijde, ik hoorde niks meer om me heen.
"yo sennah alles goed schat "ik draaide me verschrikt om, younes stond achter me. "ik ben je schatje niet, laat me lezen" hij sloeg een arm om mij heen "luister schatje waarom lezen wat heb je eraan man, kom mee naar beneden effe gezellig doen"
ik haalde zijn arm van me schouders af "nee ik heb morgen een belangrijke toets loog ik"
hij liep naar de deur en draaide zich nog 1 keer om "doe maar, alsof dat wat helpt"hij lachte gemeen en sloeg daarna de deur dicht.
ik begon weer te huilen, alle herinneringen kwam weer naar boven, hoe younes mij aanrande, de blik in zijn ogen, mijn ouders die mij niet geloofde "en als het zo is wat dan nog"dat waren de woorden van mijn moeder.
ergens diep in mijn hart weet ik dat ik gevoelens heb voor younes, maar ik was bang, bang voor alles!
er kwamen wel eens meisjes met mijn vader mee, je zag het verdriet in hun ogen.
ik walgde zo erg van mijn vader altijd, of van die vieze mannen die bij ons thuis kwamen.
vriendinnen had ik niet, nee ik vertrouwde niemand, vriendjes heb ik nooit gehad, hoewel mijn moeder me wel eens probeert aan te sporen om het te proberen.
ik legde mijn boek neer, en liep naar mijn broekzak toe "ik ga brahim bellen"
ik liep naar beneden, ik hoorde mijn moeder luidruchtig lachen, ik liep snel de huiskamer in en pakte de telefoon, ik wou terug lopen maar mijn vader trok aan mijn hand "kom zitten, doe niet zo ongezellig"
ik keek me vader aan "nee pap ik heb het te druk" "te druk met wat?" als ik zou zeggen met school zouden ze me hard uitlachen "uhm, uhm ik ga effe naar buiten pap, ik ga denk ik effe boodschappen doen" hij keek me aan, hij stak zijn hand in zijn zakken en haalde er een stappel met 50jes eruit. "hier neem sigareten voor je moeder mee en haal eens een paar pilsjes."
ik pakte het geld aan en liep naar boven, snel trok ik mijn kleren aan en liep weer naar beneden "mama ik ga" ik voelde in mijn zak, shit! ik heb geen sigaretten meer. sinds mijn twaalfde rookte ik, het was bij ons thuis heel normaal. ik rende snel terug naar de huiskamer, en pakte het bijna lege pakje van mijn moeder en haalde er een sigaret uit. 
ik stopte de sigaret in mijn mond en stak hem aan.
ik gooide snel de deur achter me dicht en liep weg, ik pakte mijn telefoon en draaide het nummer van brahim.
hij ging over "shit wat ga ik zeggen, wat gaat hij denken" ik ging snel op.
ooeeh ik kom mezelf wel vor mijn kop slaan"wat gaat hij denken??"hij gaat echt denken dat ik gek ben of so.
ik stopte mijn telefoon weer weg en liep verder naar de winkel. ik gooide mijn peuk weg en liep naar binnen.
ik pakte een mandje en haalde van alles nog wat "shit, mn mandje wordt te zwaar"
ik legde het mandje op de band neer, en rekende af.
nadat alles ingepakt was liep ik weer tergu naar huis, ik bedacht me weer"over een paar maanden ben ik achttien, ik ben dan volwassen, ik ben altijd zo bang dat ik ook bij mijn vader moet gaan werken, vele mannen zeggen tegen hem dat ze mij wel eens keer willen uitproberen"er ging een rilling over mijn hele lichaam heen. "nee sennah, hou je sterk, allah waakt over me insallah"
ik geloofde wel in allah, marokaans spreek ik goed, maar dat zonder de hulp van mijn moeder, zei vond het overboddig dat ik marokaans wou leren "waarom? je bent toch in nederland?"
ook ben ik nog nooit in marokko geweest, het was voor mij een droom om naar marokko te gaan.
ik liep met de zware tassen naar huis, opeens hoorde ik een bekende stem "ey sennah"ik draaide me om, het was brahim "oh hoi brahim "
hij rende naar me toe en pakte de tassen uit mijn hand "so dat is toeval dat ik bij jou in de buurt woon haha" ik keek hem aan en glimlachte "ja man, leuk toch"
hij liep met mij mee naar huis, bij mijn deur klopte ik aan, omdat ik mijn sleutels thuis had laten liggen.
"wajow sennah ik leg hier die tassen neer, zometeen ziet jou vader mij of so" ik keek hem aan "maakt niet uit brahim, hij zegt niks.............

----------


## arifgirly

jesus wat is dit voor stomme rotzooi? ik heb een heel GROOT vervolg getikt dan doet tie het niet  :huil:

----------


## tanzawia84

> _Geplaatst door arifgirly_ 
> *jesus wat is dit voor stomme rotzooi? ik heb een heel GROOT vervolg getikt dan doet tie het niet *


ga verder ga verder  :tik:

----------


## arifgirly

de deur ging met een zwaai open waah sennah wie is je nieuwe vriend?younes keek brahim van top tot teen aan. 
gewoon een klasgenoot ik maakte de weg vrij en liep naar binnen, younes liep terug naar de huiskamer. Ik keek achter me huh waar is brahim? ik liep terug en za dat brhaim nog steeds buiten stond. jesus brahim kom binnen manhij keek me onzeker aan weet je het zeker?ik keek hem gerriteerd aan kom nou maar hij volgde me naar de keuken, daar legde ik alle spullen in de kast en pakte de sigaretten voor me moeder uit de zak, ik liep naar de huiskamer en gooide het pakje naar mijn moeder asltublief mijn moeder keek me met een lach aanwie is die jongen? ik keek haar weer met een verveelde blik mam dat is een klasgenoot jesus opeens begon mijn moeder te schreeuwen naar brahim ey jongen kom effe binnen doe niet zo ongezellig ik zag brahim beschamend binnen komen, ik wist dat ze van alles zouden gaan vragen, dus daarom stelde ik voor om weg te gaan brahim ga je mee nar buiten? hij keek me aan en stemde toe.
We liepen naar buiten, brahim liep naast me sennah, sorry dat ik het zeg maar je moet echt niet met zulke mensen omgaan, dat zijn echte slechte vrienden, ze kunnen grote invloed op je hebbenik hield me mond en ging zitten op een schommel, brahim ging naast me zitten en praatte verder serieus, kijk als je met zulke mensen omgaat dan weet ik het ook niet, beter geen vrienden dan zulke vriendenzijn woorden deden me pijn, en mijn ogen vulde zich met tranen verdomme brahim hou je bek!!! Dat zijn mijn ouders ja! Denk je dat ik ervoor heb gekozen dat juist hun precies mijn ouders zijn? He? Denk je dat? Denk je dat ik er blij mee ben? brahim keek me met grote ogen aanja sennah ik weet hoe het isik stond boos op, terwijl mijn tranen stroomde nee brahim dat weet je verdomme niet! Jouw vader is geen pooier en jou moeder is geen ho*er ja!hij keek me geschrokken aan, ik kon er niet meer tegen en liep weg.
verdomme allah ik heb niet gekozen voor dit leven ik liep naar het park en daar ging ik zitten op een bankje.
Ik besef me dat deze dagen minder erg zijn dan wat er komen gaat.
In de verte zag ik drie jongens zitten, eentje was duidelijk aan het beatboxen.
Ik liep er rustig naar toe en ging naast ze zitten.
Het klonk zo mooi, hoe 1 van de jongens rapte. Opeens stopte ze ey meisje, wat is er? ik keek ze geschrokken aanja sorry, ik ga al, was niet mijn bedoeling ze begonnen te lachen nee joh blijf, we rappen hier vaak, doen we voor de lol weet je ik keek hem aanooh ja het klonk goed ze stelde zich allemaal voor ik ben mo ik ben karim en ik ben gorge
Mo keek me met een lach aan waarom probeer jij het niet? Gewoon uit gevoel rappen, kom probeer het maar, niet geschoten is altijd mis ik twijfelde maar besloot om het toch proberen  een zinloos leven, ook al heb ik alles geprobeerd te geven, moge allah mij vergeven, maar ik geef het op, zet een stop achter alles wat ik doe..
Ik keek ze alle drie aan, mo kreeg een glimlach op zijn gezicht ja man, dat is het, zie je je kan het wel!
Zo gingen we door totdat het avond was jongens ik moet naar huis oke? Was echt gezellig mo stelde voor om morgen weer te komen zien we je morgen weer? Gewoon even laat als gisteren?  ik keek hem aan, ik vertrouw mensen niet maar ik mocht ze wel ja is goed, ik kijk wel ik zei ze gedag en liep naar huis. Ik voelde me best schuldig tegenover brahim.
Het was inmiddels half tien savonds en ik weet zeker dat mijn ouders weer niet thuis zijn, ik lijd een heel eenzaam leven, ik heb ook niet vrienden gehad, gewoon omdat ik niemand vertrouw.
Ik deed mijn schoenen uit en ging naar binnen, ik werd gelijk besprongen door sam, dit was mijn hond, ik ben hem deze dagen helemaal vergeten.
Ik tilde hem op en nam hem naar de keuken, ik kiepte wat eten in zij bak en ging toen naar de huiskamer.
De tafel zat vol met peuken en lege flesjes. jesus, is het dan zo moeilijk om op te ruimen? 
Ik ruimde snel op, en ging daarna zitten op de bank, deze nacht breng ik zoals vele alleen door.
Sam kwam de huiskamer in gerend en begon te blaffen shit wat is er nou met je ik wist dat hij naar buiten wou, ik heb hem helemaal geen aandacht gegeven de afgelopen dagen nou kom ik pakte zijn riem uit de kast en liep samen met sam naar buiten ik weet dat het niet verstandig is om nu naar buiten te gaan, er hangen vaak groepjes rond op dit tijdsstip.
Ik liep met sam richting het park, bij een boom deed hij snel zijn behoefte en daarna vond ik het wel tijd om naar huis te gaan, op de terug weg zag ik een bankje vol met gasten, ik liep er met een boog langs, maar waar ik voor vreesde kwam ey ewa, kom eens hier man, wat doet zo een chick als jou buiten? ik liep met mijn hoofd gebogen door, zo zullen ze wel stoppen dacht ik, maar binnen no time liep 1 van de jongens mijn richting op, ik versnelde mijn loop. Opeens voelde ik een hand op mijn schouders  niet bang zijn joh, ik praat tegen je, ik weet niet of je ooit van die h*oerenmoeder van je hebt geleerd dat je moet antwoorden als iemand tegen je praat de rest begon hard te lachen, 1 van de jongens begon in het marokaans te praten ewa sahbi zied waar w8 je op de jongen begon te lachen, ik probeerde me los te maken maar hij was te sterk waar ga je heen schatje? hij duwt me tegen een boom en begon aan me te zitten, ik voelde zijn hand op mijn borst. donder op klootzak ik probeerde weg te lopen maar tevergeefs, hij ging met zijn vinger langs mijn buik. Ik keek naar mijn hond verdomme doe wat, rotding wat heb ik aan jou ik douwde de jongen weg, sam beet hem in zijn enkels, snel pakte in de riem van sam en rende weg.
ik ook met mijn stomme kop! Huilend maakte ik de deur open en trok sam mee naar binnen.
Daarna rende ik snel naar boven, ik ging voor de spiegel staan en keek naar mezelf kijk hoe je eruit ziet, en dan vind je het raar dat ze aan je zittenik bekeek mezelf van top tot teen, een blauwe dieselbroek die op mijn heupen hing, en een geel truitje dat een klein stukje boven mijn broek eindigte, ik trok mijn truitje helemaal naar beneden, totdat ik niks va

----------


## arifgirly

de deur ging met een zwaai open waah sennah wie is je nieuwe vriend?younes keek brahim van top tot teen aan. 
gewoon een klasgenoot ik maakte de weg vrij en liep naar binnen, younes liep terug naar de huiskamer. Ik keek achter me huh waar is brahim? ik liep terug en za dat brhaim nog steeds buiten stond. jesus brahim kom binnen manhij keek me onzeker aan weet je het zeker?ik keek hem gerriteerd aan kom nou maar hij volgde me naar de keuken, daar legde ik alle spullen in de kast en pakte de sigaretten voor me moeder uit de zak, ik liep naar de huiskamer en gooide het pakje naar mijn moeder asltublief mijn moeder keek me met een lach aanwie is die jongen? ik keek haar weer met een verveelde blik mam dat is een klasgenoot jesus opeens begon mijn moeder te schreeuwen naar brahim ey jongen kom effe binnen doe niet zo ongezellig ik zag brahim beschamend binnen komen, ik wist dat ze van alles zouden gaan vragen, dus daarom stelde ik voor om weg te gaan brahim ga je mee nar buiten? hij keek me aan en stemde toe.
We liepen naar buiten, brahim liep naast me sennah, sorry dat ik het zeg maar je moet echt niet met zulke mensen omgaan, dat zijn echte slechte vrienden, ze kunnen grote invloed op je hebbenik hield me mond en ging zitten op een schommel, brahim ging naast me zitten en praatte verder serieus, kijk als je met zulke mensen omgaat dan weet ik het ook niet, beter geen vrienden dan zulke vriendenzijn woorden deden me pijn, en mijn ogen vulde zich met tranen verdomme brahim hou je bek!!! Dat zijn mijn ouders ja! Denk je dat ik ervoor heb gekozen dat juist hun precies mijn ouders zijn? He? Denk je dat? Denk je dat ik er blij mee ben? brahim keek me met grote ogen aanja sennah ik weet hoe het isik stond boos op, terwijl mijn tranen stroomde nee brahim dat weet je verdomme niet! Jouw vader is geen pooier en jou moeder is geen ho*er ja!hij keek me geschrokken aan, ik kon er niet meer tegen en liep weg.
verdomme allah ik heb niet gekozen voor dit leven ik liep naar het park en daar ging ik zitten op een bankje.
Ik besef me dat deze dagen minder erg zijn dan wat er komen gaat.
In de verte zag ik drie jongens zitten, eentje was duidelijk aan het beatboxen.
Ik liep er rustig naar toe en ging naast ze zitten.
Het klonk zo mooi, hoe 1 van de jongens rapte. Opeens stopte ze ey meisje, wat is er? ik keek ze geschrokken aanja sorry, ik ga al, was niet mijn bedoeling ze begonnen te lachen nee joh blijf, we rappen hier vaak, doen we voor de lol weet je ik keek hem aanooh ja het klonk goed ze stelde zich allemaal voor ik ben mo ik ben karim en ik ben gorge
Mo keek me met een lach aan waarom probeer jij het niet? Gewoon uit gevoel rappen, kom probeer het maar, niet geschoten is altijd mis ik twijfelde maar besloot om het toch proberen  een zinloos leven, ook al heb ik alles geprobeerd te geven, moge allah mij vergeven, maar ik geef het op, zet een stop achter alles wat ik doe..
Ik keek ze alle drie aan, mo kreeg een glimlach op zijn gezicht ja man, dat is het, zie je je kan het wel!
Zo gingen we door totdat het avond was jongens ik moet naar huis oke? Was echt gezellig mo stelde voor om morgen weer te komen zien we je morgen weer? Gewoon even laat als gisteren?  ik keek hem aan, ik vertrouw mensen niet maar ik mocht ze wel ja is goed, ik kijk wel ik zei ze gedag en liep naar huis. Ik voelde me best schuldig tegenover brahim.
Het was inmiddels half tien savonds en ik weet zeker dat mijn ouders weer niet thuis zijn, ik lijd een heel eenzaam leven, ik heb ook niet vrienden gehad, gewoon omdat ik niemand vertrouw.
Ik deed mijn schoenen uit en ging naar binnen, ik werd gelijk besprongen door sam, dit was mijn hond, ik ben hem deze dagen helemaal vergeten.
Ik tilde hem op en nam hem naar de keuken, ik kiepte wat eten in zij bak en ging toen naar de huiskamer.
De tafel zat vol met peuken en lege flesjes. jesus, is het dan zo moeilijk om op te ruimen? 
Ik ruimde snel op, en ging daarna zitten op de bank, deze nacht breng ik zoals vele alleen door.
Sam kwam de huiskamer in gerend en begon te blaffen shit wat is er nou met je ik wist dat hij naar buiten wou, ik heb hem helemaal geen aandacht gegeven de afgelopen dagen nou kom ik pakte zijn riem uit de kast en liep samen met sam naar buiten ik weet dat het niet verstandig is om nu naar buiten te gaan, er hangen vaak groepjes rond op dit tijdsstip.
Ik liep met sam richting het park, bij een boom deed hij snel zijn behoefte en daarna vond ik het wel tijd om naar huis te gaan, op de terug weg zag ik een bankje vol met gasten, ik liep er met een boog langs, maar waar ik voor vreesde kwam ey ewa, kom eens hier man, wat doet zo een chick als jou buiten? ik liep met mijn hoofd gebogen door, zo zullen ze wel stoppen dacht ik, maar binnen no time liep 1 van de jongens mijn richting op, ik versnelde mijn loop. Opeens voelde ik een hand op mijn schouders  niet bang zijn joh, ik praat tegen je, ik weet niet of je ooit van die h*oerenmoeder van je hebt geleerd dat je moet antwoorden als iemand tegen je praat de rest begon hard te lachen, 1 van de jongens begon in het marokaans te praten ewa sahbi zied waar w8 je op de jongen begon te lachen, ik probeerde me los te maken maar hij was te sterk waar ga je heen schatje? hij duwt me tegen een boom en begon aan me te zitten, ik voelde zijn hand op mijn borst. donder op klootzak ik probeerde weg te lopen maar tevergeefs, hij ging met zijn vinger langs mijn buik. Ik keek naar mijn hond verdomme doe wat, rotding wat heb ik aan jou ik douwde de jongen weg, sam beet hem in zijn enkels, snel pakte in de riem van sam en rende weg.
ik ook met mijn stomme kop! Huilend maakte ik de deur open en trok sam mee naar binnen.
Daarna rende ik snel naar boven, ik ging voor de spiegel staan en keek naar mezelf kijk hoe je eruit ziet, en dan vind je het raar dat ze aan je zittenik bekeek mezelf van top tot teen, een blauwe dieselbroek die op mijn heupen hing, en een geel truitje dat een klein stukje boven mijn broek eindigte, ik trok mijn truitje helemaal naar beneden, totdat ik niks van mijn buik zagdat is beter, ik lijk net een sloerie ik begon weer te huilen waarom heb ik dit leven?
Ik ging weer naar beneden en ging voor de t.v. zitten.
Langzaam viel ik in slaap.

----------


## arifgirly

Ik werd met een eng gevoel wakker, ik hoorde dat mijn ouders thuis kwamen, ze liepen gelijk door naar boven.
Ik keek op mijn telefoon en zag dat het al half zes sochtends was.
Ik lag nog steeds op de bank, ik draaide me om en ging weer verder slapen.
Ik voelde iets nats op mijn gezicht, ik deed mijn ogen open verdomme sam donder op!!!!!!!!
Het was half negen en ik besloot om maar op te staan.
Ik liep naar de badkamer en nam een bad.
Daarna liep ik naar beneden en maakte heel het huis schoon, ik liep weer naar mijn kamer en trok mijn kleren aan  ik denk dat ik maar naar het centrum ga om kleren te halen
Mijn moeder en vader sliepen nog steeds, ik liep hun kamer binnen, mijn vader maakte zijn ogen open  shit man wat is er met jou, laat ons slapen! hij trok de dekens over zijn hoofd. pap ik ga kleren halen hij trok de deken van zijn hoofd en pakte zijn broek van de grond, en haalde er geld uit.
Ik pakte het geld aan en liep toen weg 350 euro daar kan het wel mee
Ik nam de tram naar het centrum, het was best wel rustig, ik vond het heerlijk.
Ik voelde mijn telefoon trillen in mijn zak ja hallo? aan de andere kant van de lijn hoorde ik een stem van iemand die ik verafschuwde maar aan de andere kant.. ja younes wat is er? ik hoorde hem hard lachen ben je niet blij om mij te horen  nee younes wat wil je?
ik zag je net lopen, ik sta iets verderop met mijn auto, kom ik ga met je naar het centrum ik keek om me heen, shit daar staat hij  nee younes ik ga alleen doe niet zo dom sennah, ik kom eraan
hij sprong uit zijn auto en liep mijn richting op.

Ik negeerde younes, ik had snel gekocht wat ik wou en stapte bij younes in, want hij wou me zo nodig naar huis brengen, onderweg keek hij me de hele dag aan met een enge blik, ik ben altijd zo bang voor hem.
In plaats van dat hij me naar huis bracht stopte hij bij een grote parkeerplaats.
Het zweet brak me uit, allah niet weer. Ik hield mijn hoofd omlaag, ik weet wat er komen gaat, maar ik weet dat ik niks kan doen.
Younes draaide zich naar me toe en streelde mijn wang sennah, je bent zo mooi, waarom ben je niet zoals andere meisjes? Je bent zo moeilijk, je bent zo afstandelijk, je bent zo wijs ik keek nog steeds naar mijn beneden, ik voelde zijn vinger op mijn lippen waarom sennah? Waarom wil je niet bij me zijn? Ik geef je alles! Je bent 1 van de weinige die zo een kans krijgt, waarom doe je zo? Je weet dat ik je wil!? Ik probeerde met moeite mijn tranen in bedwang te houden, maar er ontsnapte er 1. kom op sennah, ik weet dat je me ook wilt, alleen je bent bang, je bent bang om het te zeggen, om je gevoelens voor me te uiten.
Hij kwam dichterbij en niet snel daarna voelde ik zijn lippen op de mijne. Ik verstijfde helemaal en draaide mijn hoofd om.
Younes keek me met een glimlach aan ja sennah je wilt me ook, ooit ga ik je krijgen ook
Ik trilde, ik weet dat ik niks kan doen, mijn ouders die zouden er niks van zeggen..
Maar die ene kus is niet het enige, er volgt nog meer.

----------


## arifgirly

oke dit verhaal wordt ook niks  :biraat:  !!!!

----------


## missy246

> _Geplaatst door arifgirly_ 
> *oke dit verhaal wordt ook niks  !!!!*


ben je gek ofso dit is een prachtverhaa...solly dat ik een tijdje niet heb gereageerd maar het is egt mooi hoor en ik ben vast niet de engige die dat vind.....does ik verwacht zeer binnenkort weer een mooi leuk lang vervolg maar wat is er nou gebeurt met dat andere verhaal...ben je daar mee gestopt of hoe zit dat

moehim ga snel weer verder ik vind het een topp verhaal....

big kiss missy

----------


## Riffia_89

IK WIL EEN VERVOLG 
goed verhaal ga snel verder  :duim:

----------


## Imperatrice

als ik jou was zou ik doorgaan, dit is een heel apart verhaal.  :bril:

----------


## samira'ke_18

hoi hoi 

heel mooi verhaal, heel anders ook dan jouw vorige verhaal


doe zo voort meid!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx cat

----------


## arifgirly

ahhhh jullie zijn echt SCHATJES gewoon,  :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  
en uhm missy, ik ga wel verder met de vorige denk ik  :blozen: 




samira thnx sweety voor je reactie  :blauwe kus:  
imperatrice en riffia jullie sijn ook sweetys  :blauwe kus:  
ik ga zo snel mogelijk door met allebij de verhalen(K)(K)
kusss

----------


## arifgirly

ik stapte uit de auto, ik keek niet achterom, bang om naar younes te kijken.
hij reed langzaam weg, en ik kon weer gerust adem halen "tfooee younes ik haat je zo erg!"
ik deed de huisdeur achter me dicht, en trok mijn schoenen uit.
het was stil, dus dat betekent dat mijn ouders nog sliepen.
"hey sam"ik pakte sam beet en nam hem mee naar de keuken, ik voerde hem en liep daarna naar mijn kamer.
ik kleedde me uit en trok weer andere kleren aan. "so dat voelt een stuk lekkerder"
ik pakte snel mijn telefoon "huh twee berichten" met een verwarde gezicht opende ik de berichten.

"hey lieverd, waarom doe je zo tegen me?
ik zweer sennah je bent apart, ik hou van je......
younes"

ik wiste het gelijk "verdomme laat me met rust"
ik opende het tweede berichtje
"hey hey sennah, ik zweer het was echt niet mijn bedoeling gisteren
ik begrijp je en ik sta klaar voor je om je te helpen, alleen als jij wilt
nogmaals het spijt me echt
groetjes brahim"


ik voelde me nu best schuldig, hij kan er ook niks aan doen, brahim wil me alleen helpen.
"ik ga hem straks wel even opzoeken"
ik ging nog even voor de spiegel staan en haalde mijn hand door mijn haren.
het was inmiddels half 4 uur, ik besloot om naar het parkje te gaan.

"eeeyyyyyyy ben je toch gekomen??" ik hoorde mo van afstand al roepen.
ik versnelde mijn loop en plofte naast hun. "so, hahaha ik kan ook weg gaan hoor"
karim gaf me een speels stootje "nee joh gek blijf"
ze keken me alle drie met een sneaky lachje aan "en heb je geoefend?" 
"nee man, sorry maar ik ga wel gewoon wat proberen oke?" ze lachte alledrie, en george
wreef in zijn handen "ewa kom maar op meid, laat je horen van je beste kant" hij begon te beatboxen.
ik luisterde aandacht naar de beat, de woorden schoten me allemaal te binnen:

"als eerst wil ik mijn gevoelen uiten over die klootzak van een bush,
je staat op code rouge, je bevind je in de gevare-zone,
geen tijd meer om van je daden af te komen
wedden dat je boete gaat, want het enige wat je hebt gecrieerd is haat
te veel verraad, en jodenpraat
streef jij nou naar vrede? je zorgt alleen voor moeilijkheden, aftreden is geen poging meer
tot ontsnappen,zonder gevolgen kappen?
islamieten, we zijn in jouw ogen  :bandiet: en,misschien is het wel 1 van ons
die je dood gaat schieten, ik hoop dat hij je dan hard raakt,
dan is het volmaakt, weer een jood minder, net als sharon de nachtvlinder
wees een man sharon,en kom uit je cocon, verstop je niet,
je bent hamas's favoriet, doelwit van elke islamiet.
je denkt dat je zomaar alles maken kan, jij harteloze tieran
wacht maar op de taliban
als ze in actie gaan komen, ze komen voor in je ergste dromen"

ik was best trots "en wat vinden jullie ervan?"
ze begonnen hard te lachen en karim begon te klappen "meid geweldig" 
ik voelde me helemaal goed, zo een gevoel maak ik zelden mee, een gevoel dat je speciaal bent, 
een gevoel waardoor je weer zin krijgt in het leven, complimenten doen me goed, omdat ik ze niet 
zoveel krijg.
de dag verliep weer met veel gekloot en gelach, maar ook serieuze zaken, de tekst van mo heeft mij echt geraakt,
hij rapte over zijn broertje die hij vorig jaar is kwijt geraakt, we waren toen effe stil, maar al snel kwamen de
domme acties van karim.
eindelijke voelde ik me goed en veilig, alleen jammer dat juist dat gevoel niet zo lang blijft bij mij........

----------


## miss_remix

ewa ga snel verder is echt mooi verhaal :knipoog:

----------


## Riffia_89

ga snel verder het is een pracht van een verhaal
-xxx- nabila  :zwaai:

----------


## arifgirly

aahhh jullie zijn echt sweet :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
kuss

----------


## missy246

Ahlan meid  :knipoog:  ,

Zoals altijd weer een PRACHTIG!!  vervolg..........


ga snel weer verder...

 :blauwe kus:  Biggg Kisss Missy  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Imperatrice

wow prachtig girl! dit verhaal trekt me aan omdat ik helemaal geen idee heb hoe het zal aflopen.
toppie!  :jumping:

----------


## Souma

:grote grijns:  weetje hoe leuk jou verhaal is....echt goed  :grote grijns:  en imperatrice heeft gelijk...het is juist zo leuk omdat het anders is dan de meeste verhalen die ik lees en heb gelezen...ik bedoel het feit hoe zei is en in zo'n thuissituatie zit....maakt het toch interessant om het te lezen....moehim....dit is mijn eerste reactie en vele zul je nog zekers krijgen... :grote grijns:  ga door oke? 

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## arifgirly

aah jullie zijn echt schatjes man ik meen het echt  :Wink:  hahahaha hoe vaak moet ik dat nog zeggen  :hihi:  maar ik ga zo snel mogelijk door!!!!!kusss




ARIFGIRLY LOVES YOU ALL!  :Wink:

----------


## miss_remix

ga snel verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *ga snel verder *




 :blauwe kus: 


het was al laat, de zon ging onder. "wow wat ziet de wereld er onschuldig uit" ik keek naar de mooie donkere lucht terwijl ik naar huis liep.
toen ik thuis aankwam hoorde ik zoals vaak hard gelach uit de huiskamer, en younes was er zo te zien ook, ik trok mijn schoenen uit en ging muisstil naar boven.
"vermoeiende dag" ik pakte een sigaret en stak hem op.
ik pakte een boek uit de kast, en begon te lezen, weer vergat ik even alles om me heen.
"SENNAH, SENNAH" verschrikt keek op, ik schuifde het boek weg en rende naar beneden. "ja mam" mijn moeder keek me lachend aan, ze was weer dronken "leiverd kom zitten, wat is er toch met jou?" younes keek me met een grote, gemene lach aan "ja doe niet zo dood, ga zitten"
ik had er geen zin en bedacht ter plekke een smoesje "nee ik uhm... ik uhmm heb last van mijn buik, ik ga slapen" mijn pa begon alweer met zijn verhalen, niemand die naar me luisterde dus liep ik snel weg.
"pfff gelukkig daar ben ik vanaf"
ik pakte mijn boek van mijn bureau en legde hem terug in mijn boekenkast "zoveel boeken maar ik doe er niks mee"
mijn telefoon ging af * brahim*
"shit helemaal vergeten"
ja hallo?
brahim: hey hey wijffie, alles goed?
"ja gaat wel, met jou?"
brahim: ja gaat wel hoor, maar uhm sennah ben je boos op mij?
"nee brahim sorry dat ik zo dom deed"
brahim: geeft niks, je kan het goed maken door wat met mij te gaan drinken morgen, ga je mee?
"uhm ja is goed hoor, gelijk na school ja?"
brahim: ja is goed, ik wacht s'ochtends wel op je bij de tramhalte
"is goed doei doei"
ik hing op en dook mijn bed in, ik dacht aan deze dag "ik heb echt medelijden met mo"
als snel viel ik in slaap......

al kreunend werd ik wakker, ik keek om me heen "younes wat doe jij hier!!!?!?!?!?!" ik ging verschrikt overeind zitten in mijn bed.
"niks lieverd ik keek alleen naar hoe jij sliep, zo mooi, zo rustig....."
ik keek hem bang aan "younes donder op a.u.b." ik weet dat hij dronken is, want ik rook het.
"nee schatje waarom doe je zo?" hij kwam naast me zitten op mijn bed, ik stond op maar hij pakte mijn hand en trok me terug mijn bed in "alsjeblieft younes ga weg, laat me slapen" hij keek me met een gemene glimlach aan "nee sennah het wordt tijd nu" hij begon me te betasten, ik voelde een rilling over mijn rug gaan. 
ik probeerde zijn hand weg te halen, maar het lukte niet, hij zoende me in mijn nek, ik stond op, maar ter vergeefs "blijf sennah blijf, ik wil je zo graag..." hij pakte mijn truitje beet en scheurde hem op. "VERDOMME YOUNES ******E NOU EEN END OP!" hij begon hard te lachen, terwijl mijn ogen zich vulde met tranen "nee younes alsjeblieft niet doen...." ik voelde zijn grote handen die mij vast klemde, niet lang daarna voelde in een afschuwelijke pijn tussen mijn benen "nee!! alles wat ik heb is me nu afgenomen"ik begon als een klein kind te huilen terwijl ik younes in me voelde. het bloed steeg me naar het hoofd, ik beet in younes's lip, verschrikt stopte hij en voelde aan zijn lip "wat doe je teef, blijf liggen" ik duuwde hem van me af en rende mijn kamer uit "wat moet ik doen? ik hou het niet meer?" ik pakte een broek en een truitje uit de wasmand en trok die snel aan, ik rende naar beneden en trok mijn schoenen aan, zonder wat te zeggen rende ik het huis uit.

al huilend liet ik me vallen op een bankje, ik begon stilletjes te huilen, mijn tranen stroomde over mijn wangen heen, ik was zo bang "ooh god wanneer gaat dit stoppen?" ik liet al mijn tranen lopen, alles moest eruit.
na een paar uur voor me uit gestaard te hebben besloot ik om naar huis te gaan.
"kom op sennah, je bent bijna 18 je kan dan alles doen, eigen huisje zoeken weg bij hun....."

ik deed de deur open en ging naar binnen, ik zag mijn moeder met een onbekende man zitten. zonder wat te zeggen liep in snel naar boven, ik maakt mijn kamerdeur open "younes is al weg, ik doe hem nog wat aan...."
al snel viel ik in slaap.............



ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder 
kusss

----------


## Souma

:droef:  zo zielig voor sennah...die younes gaat eraan. 

Ga snel verder arifgirly  :Smilie: 

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Imperatrice

aaaaaaaahh!!! mooi mooi mooi!
( ik lijk wel een hysterisch marktwijf  :grote grijns:  )
beslama, kuss  :zwaai:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *aaaaaaaahh!!! mooi mooi mooi!
> ( ik lijk wel een hysterisch marktwijf  )
> beslama, kuss *










HELE HELE GROTE DIKKE KUSSSSS VOOR JULLIE TWEETJES :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
kuss

----------


## Souhaila_21

Dit is echt een heel spannend verhaal!!

Ga snel verder, wallah.

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## arifgirly

ik werd wakker met een onprettig gevoel, zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk.
"9 uur" ik had met brahim afgesproken om samen naar school te gaan, maar
ik heb nu echt geen zin om naar school te gaan, ik wil gewoon effe lekker onder de dekens liggen.
ik dacht weer aan de vorige nacht en al snel begonnen mijn tranen weer te lopen.
'tfoee younes ik haat je zo erg!"
verschrikt voelde ik onder mijn kussen, want ik voelde mijn telefoon trillen * brahim*
ik had echt geen zin, maar ik voelde me best schuldig.
"ja?"
brahim: hey sennah waar blijf je ik sta bij de bushalte.
"sorry brahim ik kom niet"
brahim: waarom, wat is er sennah?
"niks, ga nou maar ik spreek je nog wel"
brahim: maa.......
hij had zijn zin niet afgemaakt, want ik had opgehangen.
"misschien moet ik brahim gewoon vertrouwen hij wil alleen het goeie voor mij."
ik trok de dekens over mijn hoofd en probeerde weer te gaan slapen, tervergeefs want ik voelde
de pijn weer die ik gisteravond heb gevoeld. 
ik maakte mezelf klein, en probeerde alles eruit te huilen, want ik kan toch niks doen,
al had ik een normale vader, dan had hij younes al lang al vermoord!
mijn kussen voelde nat aan van het huilen.
opeens hoorde ik beneden de bel. "huh? zo vroeg? wie is dat?"
ik trok de dekens van me af en liep snel naar beneden.
zonder te kijken maakte ik de deur open.
"uhmm hoi sennah"
brahim stond voor me neus, hij keek naar beneden, shit natuurlijk ik sta hier in mijn ondergoed!
ik voelde dat ik bloosde "uhm brahim kom binnen ik kleed me effe snel aan"
de deur liet ik open en rende snel naar boven, ik trok mijn traningsbroek aan en een truitje en
liep weer naar beneden.
"brahim waarom ben je gekomen?"
hij kwam naast me zitten op de bank en keek me serieus aan "sennah ik kom voor jou, waarom ga je niet naar school? ik voel gewoon dat er wat is, je kan me vertrouwen, ik wil je helpen sennah, ik wil alleen het goede voor je!"
ik kreeg tranen in mijn ogen, ik probeerde ze in te houden maar ze ontsnapte.
brahim keek verschrikt op "sennah waarom huil je?"hij nam mijn hoofd in zijn handen,
ik begon nu nog erger te huilen, ik voelde me zo kut "niks brahim, niks"
zijn gezicht veranderde, hij keek me boos aan "sennah je gaat me nu vertellen wat er is!"
ik keek naar beneden en ik beet op mijn lip.
"ken je younes nog?"
"welke younes sennah?" "nou die ene van die vorige keer toen je boodschappen met mij thuis kwam brengen" "ooh ja ja wat is daarmee?" ik beet nu nog harder op mijn lip"hij, hij......." ik slaakte een zucht en vervolgde mijn zin "hij heeft me verkracht" ik keek bang naar brahim.
ik zag hoe hij zijn vuisten balde , hij keek me boos aan "pik je dat sennah, pik je dat!!!???!!" hij begon te schreeuwen "en je vader wat zegt hij er van?!" ik keek hem bang aan "die weet het niet, en ookal zou hij het weten ik weet zeker dat hij niks gaat doen"
brahim ging weer zitten "verdomme sennah, hoe kan je hier tussen leven! beesten gewoon!" ik begon weer te huilen, brahim sloeg zijn arm mijn heen"rustig sennah, ik zweer het, ik ga je helpen"ik keek hem met een betraande gezicht aan "thanks brahim, wallah thanks, maar wat kan je doen?"
hij gaf me een kus op me voorhoofd "daar komen we samen wel uit......."

----------


## Souma

Wayooo zo spannend....mohiem thanx voor je vervolg en je maakt me heel blij met nog een  :Smilie: 

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Riffia_89

:wow:  wajoww wat erg voor sennea....  :brozac:  ......
ga snel verder!!!!!!
-xxx- nabila

----------


## arifgirly

na een hele tijd in brahim's armen gelegen te hebben maakte ik me vrij uit zijn armen
"kom brahim ga naar school, je bent te laat" hij keek me aan "nee sennah, ik ga ook niet
deze dag wil ik met jou door brengen" hij stond op en pakte mijn hand "kom, je moet er echt tussenuit"
ik keek hem met een moeilijke glimlach aan "ja is goed ik ga me effe omkleden oke?"
hij lachte naar me "is goed ga jij je maar optutten"
ik rende naar boven en trok een paar kleren uit mijn kast "hmmzz deze witte broek met mijn roze truitje en roze schoentjes, perfect!" ik kleede me snel aan, mijn haren liet ik los en ik maakte me snel op.
ik pakte mijn tas en rende naar beneden "brahim ik ben klaar" brahim keek me heel lang aan, ik begon me ongemakkelijk te voelen "uhm is er iets brahim?" hij keek met een glimlach aan "nee joh, je ziet er prachtig uit, ondanks alles"hij liep op me af en gaf me een kus op me voorhoofd "jallah kom we gaan"

we kwamen aan op het station "brahim waar gaan we eigenlijk heen?"
hij keek me weer met een glimlach aan "gewoon effe lekker weg" we liepen de trein naar den haag in.
ik besloot om er een leuke dag van te maken vandaag, ondanks alles.
in de trein heb ik hard gelachen om brahim.
ik voelde me zo fijn bij hem, ik vergat alles om me heen.
"kom sennah we zijn er"
brahim stond op en liep de trein uit, ik liep snel achter hem aan.
"sennah we gaan eerst effe winkelen oke?"
ik glimlachte naar hem "ja hoor is goed"


"brahim mijn voeten! al had je nou gezegd dat we zoveel zouden gaan lopen dan had ik deze schoenen niet aan getrokken gek" brahim keek me aan en lachte naar me "kom gek wijffie ik draag je wel"
hij tilde me op "niet doen brahim ben je gek of so"ik voelde dat sommige mensen ons raar aankeken"
ik maakte me snel van brahim los en liep daarna weer verder, ik pakte een paar tassen uit brahim's handen want hij liep er al de hele dag mee. 
ik heb zoveel van hem gekregen, zonder dat ik het wil "kom ik draag mee"hij begon te lachen "jeh bitch de hele dag loop ik met die tassen en nu we gaan chillen ga je zeggen geef die tassen hahaha" ik lachte mee "ja toch beetje slim zijn"
we waren nu op het strand, brahim ging zitten in het zand "kom zitten" ik ging naast brahim zitten "het is hier echt koud man" ik kreeg kippenvel, het was echt koud.
brahim sloeg zijn arm om mijn heen "kom ik maak je wel warm"


we kwamen weer in onze wijk aan "thanks brahim, ik heb nog nooit zo erg genoten als vandaag"
hij keek me met een lieve lach aan "maakt niet uit sennah, ik heb het graag gedaan, je weet het he samen komen we er wel uit"
alles kwam weer naar boven maar ik hield me sterk "ik hoop het brahim"
"hey brahim, de hele dag dat ik met jou was heb ik niet gerookt" hij keek met een glimlach aan
"ja man, dus ik blijf zo lang bij je tot je gaat stoppen hahaha"

----------


## arifgirly

ik pakte mijn sleutels uit mijn zak "haha gekkie"ik draaide me naar hem om "ga je mee naar binnen ik weet toch zeker dat ze er niet zijn" brahim twijfelde even maar ging toch mee "is goed heel eventjes dan"
ik liep naar binnen "brahim wallah echt thanks, je bent de enige die me alles doet vergeten"
hij keek me met een lach aan"ik ben er voor je sennah" ik keek hem heel even aan, voor ik het wist zoende we elkaar. "haha saf sennah ik ga oke?"ik keek hem met een pruillip aan"hahah jallah zied ik zie je morgen wel bij de bushalte.
hij liep de deur uit, ik voelde me nu op dit moment echt goed, ik vergat echt alles..........

----------


## Souma

:grote grijns:  zo leuk  :grote grijns:  

Ga snel verder zodra je kan.... :grote grijns: 

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Riffia_89

wollah wat een mooi verhaal ga snel verder
-xxx- nabila

----------


## Samieraatje

Ik ben je nieuwe fan  :grote grijns: 

Het is echt een leuk verhaal  :duim:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Ik ben je nieuwe fan 
> 
> Het is echt een leuk verhaal *







aaahh so sweety allemaal  :koppel:  
kuss

----------


## Imperatrice

haaaaaay, ja sorry, ik kon niet eerder reageren, omdat ik hem fftjes niet meer zag op de forum
can you forgive me?  :huil2:  
maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarr tis nog steeds een leuk verhaal!!
normaal volg ik deze verhalen niet, maar jij bent echt een uitzondering
als je tijd hebt, gelijk naar de pc renne, h  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
doeidoei x

----------


## Riffia_89

ga veredr wanneer je kan  :Smilie:  -xxx- nabila

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *haaaaaay, ja sorry, ik kon niet eerder reageren, omdat ik hem fftjes niet meer zag op de forum
> can you forgive me?  
> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarr tis nog steeds een leuk verhaal!!
> normaal volg ik deze verhalen niet, maar jij bent echt een uitzondering
> als je tijd hebt, gelijk naar de pc renne, h  
> doeidoei x*




aaahh wallah ik weet echt niet wat ik moet zeggen zulke lieve reacties! ik ga zo snel mogelijk door!
kuss

----------


## arifgirly

5 maanden later;


"sennah kijk me eens aan" ik keek naar brahim, ik zag aan zijn gezicht dat het serieus was
"we hebben nu al bijna een half jaar met elkaar, ik hou echt van je, is het niet... is het niet.... uhm...
beter als we gaan trouwen? ik bedoel dat is dan een oplossing om je hier weg te halen, dan ben je van mij" ik keek hem met betraande ogen aan "ja brahim, ik wil het ook zo graag, maar niet nu we zijn nog jong, we kunnen toch verloven? en later pas trouwen?" brahim keek me diep aan "ja is goed sennah ik ga gelijk met mijn ouders praten..." ik gaf hem een kus, ik voelde me zo veilig als ik bij hem was.


bij brahim thuis;

"brahim, brahim waar was je!" ik hoorde mijn moeder schreeuwen vanuit de huiskamer, ik trok mijn schoenen uit en liep snel de huiskamer in "ik was hier gewoon" ik kuste haar hoofd en ging naast haar zitten "jemma?" mijn moeder keek me aan "ja ewldi" ik keek haar serieus aan en ging er goed voor zitten "luister jemma ik ben nu bijna 20 ik heb een meisje ontmoet en wil graag met haar trouwen.."ik keek mijn moeder aan, haar ogen glinsterde helemaal en al snel verscheen er een glimlach op haar gezicht, ze maakte een vreugdekreet en danste in het rond "weldi gaat trouwen, zied zied vertel wie is het!??" mijn moeder stond helemaal te springen" ik keek haar serieus aan waardoor ze weer gingen zitten "nou jemma ze is niet helemaal marokaans, voor de helft..."ik keek mijn moeder aan, ik zag hoe haar gezicht steeds somberder werd."haar moeder is marokaans en haar vader nederlands, ze woont hier in de buurt" mijn moeder stond op "wesh is het hedek elkahba, wil je met de dochter van die elkahba trouwen jek??!!??? ik heb veel gehoord over ze! het zijn hoeren! hoeren! ewldi waarom ben je zo dom?!??" 
ik keek mijn moeder met grote ogen aan, ik voelde de woede naar boven komen 
"jemma ik hou van haar, ik wil met haar trouwen, ze is geen hoer ja!!" mijn moeder ging weer terug zitten "wagha ewldi w8 maar als je vader dit hoort" ik stond boos op en ging een stukje lopen "verdomme, mijn ouders willen niet dat ik met sennah trouw, jarabi hoe ga ik dit doen? hoe moet ik dit sennah vertellen?

----------


## samira'ke_18

eey meisje

vind het een leuk verhaal, egt spannend!

vervolgje pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxcatxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Imperatrice

leuk  :nijn:  leuk  :nijn:  leuk  :nijn:  leuk  :nijn:  leuk

----------


## Riffia_89

:frons:  wat erg voor brahim maar ga veredr wanner je kan meis -xxx- nabila

----------


## Samieraatje

Ga gauw verder zo spannend!!!!

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## arifgirly

"hoe ga ik dit senah vertellen?"ik belde aan en verzamelde al mijn moed.....




sennah:
ik hoorde de bel en rende snel naar beneden, ik weet dat het brahim is en hopelijk brengt hij me goed nieuws.
"heeyy kom binnen" ik zag aan brahims gezicht dat er iets mis was.
we gingen op de bank zitten en brahim sloeg zijn arm om mij heen
"lieverd ik heb met mijn moeder gepraat, ze... ze... ze vond het niet zo een goed idee"
het leek alsof er een mes in mijn hart werd gestoken "waarom brahim?"
"weet ik niet sennah ik weet het echt niet" 
ik keek brahim aan "jawel brahim je weet het wel alsjeblieft zeg het me, lieg niet tegen me"
hij haalde diep adem" nou ik denk dat het wegens je ouders is, mijn moeder denkt dat jij net als jouw moeder bent...." ik voelde mijn maag draaien, waarom? ik heb niet voor deze ouders gekozen? en nu ben ik er de dupe van! "ooh.." ik herkende mijn stem niet, het kwam er zo hees uit.
brahim gaf me een kus "nee niet bang zijn we komen er wel uit, ik doe alles voor je..."


brahim was naar huis en bleef achter met een brok in mijn keel, mijn hart lag in stukken, en zoals vaker had ik geen zin meer in het leven, brahim's ouders die mij niet willen accepteren, omdat ze denken dat ik net als mijn moeder ben, ik ging liggen op de bank en sloot mijn ogen....."


ondertussen bij brahim thuis: 
"weldi heb je jouw al bedacht?" ik keek mijn moeder aan "ssshhtt jemma" 
mijn vader keek op van zijn krant "waarover moet hij zich bedenken?"
mijn moeder keek me aan en begon aan haar verhaal "weh weldi wil met de dochter trouwen van die shiten, die vrouw die met die hollander is getrouwd, je kent haar wel toch?"
ik keek naar beneden want ik wist wat er komen gaat.
mijn vader keek me diep aan "luister, met haar trouwen is het laatste wat je doet! niet je trouwt met een vrouw die goed voor je is, die voor je kinderen kan zorgen, die voor je zorgt en je huis opruimt, nee jij gaat naar die lihoed, ik wil dat je trouwt met de dochter van rahm uit marokko, zij is rustig, gehoorzaamt je en zal je geen schande brengen."
ik voelde weer alles naar boven komen, ik wou mijn vader nu zo hard slaan, maar ik hield me in, maakt niet uit wat hij tegen me zegt ik heb respect voor hem ookal gaat hij nu te ver.
ik stond snel op en liep naar boven, ik ging liggen op mijn bed en dacht aan alles "pfff ik ga dus echt niet met de dochter van ghelti rahma trouwen, zo een scheinheilige boerin, en ik hou niet eens van haar, nee sennah is mijn droomvrouw, met haar wil ik mijn leven delen, maar hoe ga ik dit doen? ik wil sennah niet kwijt, maar ik wil mijn ouders ook niet teleurstellen.........."

----------


## Souhaila_21

Heel mooi verhaal!!!!!

Ga snel verder...


Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## Samieraatje

:grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

Mooi vervolg!!!  :blij:   :duim:

----------


## Imperatrice

:melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:  weer een vervolgje!
maar.... je schrijft ze altijd zo kort...  :blozen:  
maar tog, je suis happy! 
buhbaay

----------


## Riffia_89

:jumping:  GA SNEL VERDER  :jumping:  
 :jumping:  GA SNEL VERDER  :jumping:  
 :jumping:  GA SNEL VERDER  :jumping:  
 :jumping:  GA SNEL VERDER  :jumping:  
 :jumping:  GA SNEL VERDER  :jumping: 
 :jumping:  GA SNEL VERDER  :jumping:  
 :lekpuh:  -XXX- NABILA

----------


## Riffia_89

:Confused:  komt er nog een vervolg??????  :vreemd:  
-xxx-nabila

----------


## arifgirly

ja sorry echt k heb het echt druk met exames! :frons:  :frons:  :frons: 

"ja hallo?"
ey sennah met brahim
het was gelijk stil....
sennah ik weet echt niet wat ik moet doen, spijt me echt..
ik nam een diepe zucht "ik ook niet brahim, ik weet niet wat ik moet doen maar 1 ding is zeker
ik hou van je"
ik hoorde brahim slikken
ja lieverd ik hou ook van je, en niet zo een klein beetje ook.



ik sprak met brahim af en trok snel mijn kleren aan.
"mam ik ga weg!"
ik hoorde mijn moeder hard lachen "is goed doe de groeten aan je vriendje"
ik liep snel naar buiten en ging richting het parkje, onderweg kwam ik mo nog tegen, ik groete hem snel en beloofde weer snel te komen.

ik zag brahim al vanaf een afstand staan, hij keek zo rustig. 
ik liep op hem af en gaf hem een kus "hey sweety" hij pakte mijn hand en ging zitten.
"pff sennah ik wordt echt gek, ik hou zo veel van je ik wil ook met je trouwen maar mijn ouders weet je......"
ik voelde de tranen in mijn ogen prikken "ik weet het, als je niet wilt maakt het niet uit, ik kan er ook niks aan doen dat ik zulke ouders heb, het zal wel een straf van allah zijn, ik moet er maar mee zien te leven ookal gaat dat heel moeilijk, misschien moet ik je gewoon laten gaan er zit toch geen toekomst in ons, je zal toch wel met een meisje uit marokko trouwen, dat is zeker wat je ouders willen toch?"
ik zag brahim verbaast naar me kijken "shit sennah, hoe kom je er allemaal bij? om eerlijk te zijn, ja mijn ouders willen dat ik met mijn nichtje uit marokko trouw" ik probeerde mijn tranen in te houden maar ze ontsnapte, brahim veegde mijn tranen weg "nee sennah ookal willen mijn ouders het, ik wil het niet, ik hou niet eens van haar, ik hou van jou, ik zal nooit meer zo van iemand houden als ik van jou hou, dat meen ik echt!" ik keek brahim aan en omhelsde hem "ik weet het brahim maar ik wil je gewoon niet kwijt......"mijn tranen stroomde, we moeten hier samen uit zien te komen........


ik had afscheid genomen van brahim en liep toen naar huis.
daar deed ik mijn schoenen uit en liep naar boven.
ik ging zitten op mijn bed en dacht goed na over mijn leven.
ik keek naar mijn boekenkast "de gewoontes van de profeet"
"huh die heb ik nooit gelezen" ik pakte het boek uit de kast en begon er aandachtig in te lezen, het boek was verdeeld in allerlei hoofdstukken, ik bladderde wat totdat ik bij het hoofdstuk "de dood" kwam, ik begon te lezen, hoe meer ik las hoe kouder ik het kreeg.
"wat er ons allemaal te wachten staat..........."
nadat ik het hoofdstuk aandachtig gelezen had bladerde ik terug naar "het gebed" 
ik las het heel aandachtig "ik wil het ook proberen......"
het was al 11 uur , maar ik wilde het toch proberen, ik voelde me goed nu ik een klein stuk van dit boek gelezen heb.
in de badkamer verrichte ik de wassing.
ik trok een trainingsbroek aan en een lange trui en zocht een sjaaltje, die binde ik op mijn hoofd.
ik weet mij nog te herinneren dat ik een gebedskleedje had liggen in mijn kast.
nadat ik alles uit de kast had gehaald om mijn gebedskleedje te vinden kon ik beginnen aan de salaat.
nadat ik het gebed had verricht ruimde ik het gebedskleedje op, ik voelde me schoon van binnen, het gaf me zo een raar maar fijn gevoel.



de wekker ging af, het was 7 uur s'ochtends snel liep ik naar de badkamer en verrichte de wassing.
nadat ik het ochtendgebed had verricht nam ik een douche.
ik kleedde me aan en deed mijn haar strak naar achter..............




sorry echt dat hij zo kort is maar ik heb echt HEEL WEINIG tijd!!
kusss

----------


## Riffia_89

:blij:  maak niet uit meid maar ga snel verder meid met je verhaal ik kan bijna niet meer wachten....  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  
-xxx- nabila

----------


## Imperatrice

komt er nog een vervolgje??

----------


## arifgirly

ik denk toch niet dat het nut heeft om nog verder te schrijven, mn verhaal wordt weinig gelezen  :droef: 
kuss

----------


## n8melodie

Ik ben juist van plan eraan te beginnen  :knipoog: 
Dus je hebt mij al als nieuwe fan  :Smilie: 

Ps: ik heb het uit. Het is juist erg mooi, niet stoppen meid.  :duim:

----------


## missy246

Zoals je weet....volg K dit verhaal al vanaf het begin...Meid het is zonde om hier mee te stoppen....het is egt prachtig  :Iluvu:  

 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  

Ga snel weer verder...En neit stoppen...  :terrorist:  .........  :grote grijns:  


 :zwaai:  

Siham.....

----------


## hanouna

No way, je kan echt niet nu stoppen. ben vandaag begonnen met lezen, en ik vind het ech teen goed verhaal, dus don'tthink about quiting now!!

----------


## miss22

JE MAG NIET STOPPEN IK WIL WETEN HOE HET VERDER GAAT  :verrassing:

----------


## arifgirly

thank you allemaal!  :jumping:  ik zal zo snel mogelijk door gaan voor jullie  :duim:  
kuss

----------


## arifgirly

jezus christus  :kwaad:  ik heb een lang vervolg getikt dan doet hij het niet  :kwaad:

----------


## hanouna

Uit je verhaal concluderend lukt het je wel om er weer een topvervolg van te maken!

----------


## arifgirly

ik had nog tijd dus ging op me bed zitten en dacht goed na "zou ik er niet goed aan doen om weg te lopen? weg van deze beesten, weg van younes, weg van brahim omdat het me gewoon pijn doet dat er geen toekomst in ons zit"
ik dacht goed na en besloot om weg te lopen.
ik pakte snel een sporttas en deed er een paar truitjes en broeken in.
ik liep naar me spiegel en haalde hem van de wand af, daar achter was een klein kastje waar al mijn geld en sieraden in zaten, ik stopte ze in een klein vakje van mijn sporttas en keek nog 1 keer rond in mijn kamer, allerlei beelden kwamen naar voren toen mijn ogen op mijn bed ruste.
snel draaide ik me om en liep naar beneden waar ik mijn schoenen aantrok.
ik liep naar buiten, de wind liet mijn losse haren dansen.



op het station kocht ik een kaartje richting den haag, hoe ik erop kwam om daar naar toe te gaan? daar had ik zelf ook geen antwoord op.
met betraande ogen liep ik de trein in en zocht een rustig plekje op, vele meisjes die gezellig met hun moeders hadden gewinkeld gaven me een gevoel van jarloezie gemengd met verdriet, zij hadden iets wat ik niet had, een echte moeder.
langzaam viel ik in slaap....


"pardon dame"
ik werd geschrokken wakker
"wat? sorry"
ik wist effe niet waar ik was tot ik de conducteur met een ongeduldige houding mijn richting op zag kijken 
"zou ik je kaartje nu mogen?"
ik pakte snel mijn kaartje "alstublieft meneer"
hij gaf me mijn kaartje terug en liep verder.
ik keek even rond, mijn oegen bleven rusten bij een meisje dat verdrietig voor zich uitkeek.
"zei zal het lang niet zo slecht hebben"
plotseling kruisde haar ogen de mijne, ik schrok ervan en draaide me snel om, niet lang daarna voelde ik een hand op mijn schouders"
"hey meid ik vroeg me af, je keek me net zo raar aan kom ik je bekend voor of so?"


zo begon een hechte vriendschap, een vriendschap waarvan ikk nooit had durven dromen dat hij bestond.
halima had haar ouders een half jaar geleden verloren, ze had geen broers of zussen want haar moeder kon geen kinderen meer krijgen na haar, haar familie had haar na de dood van haar ouders afgestoten, ze deden alsof ze haar niet meer kenden.
ik trok bij halima in, we beschouwde elkaar als zussen, het was nu een half jaar geleden dat we samen woonde, we hadden alles wat we wouden en waren gelukkig genoeg, alles is vergeten tot de dag van gisteren, de dag dat alles weer naar boven kwam............

----------


## Naima_xx

hey meid.

alles goed met je?

echt een mooi verhaal, ga snel verder. 


kus, Naima

----------


## Batata24

eindeijk vervolgie.. ga doorrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## arifgirly

thanks sweetys voor jullie reacties!  :verliefd:  laat ut me maar horen als ik verder moet gaan  :blauwe kus: 





rustig at ik mijn broodje op "so er zijn veel marokanen s'ochtends in de mac" ik keek een beetje rond, maar keek toen gelijk weer naar me telefoon omdat een groep marokaanse jongens me nonstop bleef aankijke.
ik stuurde halima een berichtje, ik vond het echt jammer dat ze niet mee kon naar de stad, ze moest een paar papieren regelen bij het consulaat voor vakantie, omdat we over twee weken naar marokko gaan.
ik had natuurlijk wel aan haar gedacht en had vanochtend tassenvol broeken en truitjes voor haar gekocht.
"ewa sahbi je lijkt net een wijf man, shit hoe lang blijf je wel niet op de wc sitten?"
ik hoorde de groep marokaanse jongens hard lachen toen er een andere jongen voorbij liep, ik kon zijn gezicht niet goed zien hij had zijn rug naar me toe gekeerd en liep toen door, ik kreeg kippenvel toen hij langs me liep "die geur komt zo bekend voor gewoon" 
opeens werd ik verstoord door mijn telefoon
"ja hallo?"
"heeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lieverd!!!!! ik heb je berichtje.........."
ze kon haar zin niet afmaken, van schrik liet ik me telefoon vallen, toen de jongen voor mij zich opeens omdraaide
"brahim?"
gemengde gevoelens gingen door me heen, pijn, verdriet alles wat er maar was!
ik kon hier niet tegen, nadat ik hem bijna vergeten was, ja bijna, want vergeten kan ik hem niet, kom ik hem tegen.
het werd me allemaal teveel, dus ik raapte snel mijn tassen op en wou weglopen, maar ik voelde brahim's grote sterke hand op mijn schouders.
verschrikt bleef ik staan, ik wou hem niet aankijken, bang dat zijn mooie grote ogen mij weer verlijden.
"sennah kijk me aan, waarom sennah waarom?"
"laat me los brahim, er zit toch geen toekomst in ons waarom zou ik de moeite doen om van je te houden? ik weet diep in me hart dat ik van je hou maar het heeft geen zin, het is geen elmaktab blijkbaar wil je me nu alsjeblieft los laten zodat ik verder kan met mijn leven?"
ik voelde brahim's hand van me schouders afglijden, ik schrok ervan dat hij me zo snel los zou laten, en ik schrok al helemaal van mijn harde woorden, ik kookte nu helemaal van woede.
"hoop dat je veel geluk zult hebben in je leven en moge jouw bergmeisje jouw gelukkig maken"
ik stond op het punt te vertrekken
"is goed sennah ga maar, alleen 1 ding weet je niet, jij bent me leven en zonder kan ik niet gelukkig zijn....!"
ik liep snel weg, mijn hart leek uit mijn lichaam gerukt te zijn...........

----------


## su-su

nieuwe fan 


leuk verhaal ga snel door 

su-su

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door su-su_ 
> *nieuwe fan 
> 
> 
> leuk verhaal ga snel door 
> 
> su-su*



thanks sweety1 :Smilie:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## missy246

Ey meid......sorry dat ik lang geen reactie heb geplaatst maar k heb het heeeeeel droek...k hebben zoesje erbij  :Smilie:  .....

Moehim ga snel verder...want het is zoals ik al eerder heb gezegt...

Een[GLOW=green] [FONT=arial]TOP [/FONT]  [/GLOW] verhaal......

 :duim:   :duim:  

Liefs....Siham...  :blauwe kus:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *Ey meid......sorry dat ik lang geen reactie heb geplaatst maar k heb het heeeeeel droek...k hebben zoesje erbij  .....
> 
> Moehim ga snel verder...want het is zoals ik al eerder heb gezegt...
> 
> Een[GLOW=green] [FONT=arial]TOP [/FONT]  [/GLOW] verhaal......
> 
>   
> 
> Liefs....Siham... *










hey lieffie gefeliciteerd man!!!  :grote grijns:  echt tof! ik wil ook zusje :frons:  ben enigste meisje thuis :frons:  BE HAPPY CAUSE I AM JELOUS! :tong uitsteken:  maar goed maakt niks uit want ik heb ookal heel lang geen vervolgje geplaats!

nou heel veel geluk met je nieuwe zusje!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## missy246

> _Geplaatst door arifgirly_ 
> *hey lieffie gefeliciteerd man!!!  echt tof! ik wil ook zusje ben enigste meisje thuis BE HAPPY CAUSE I AM JELOUS! maar goed maakt niks uit want ik heb ookal heel lang geen vervolgje geplaats!
> 
> nou heel veel geluk met je nieuwe zusje! *


Shokran lieverd....  :blauwe kus: ...komt er vanaaf nog een vervolgje...

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *Shokran lieverd.... ...komt er vanaaf nog een vervolgje...*





nee sorry sweety zit er denk ik niet in! :frons:

----------


## Imperatrice

aahhh!! leuk vervolgje, ik heb er wel lang op gewacht hoor  :handbang:  

ik ga ook binnenkort naar marokko, maar als het moet ga ik elke dag naar een internetcafe om te kijken of er al een vervolgje wordt gelanceerd. Hehehehehe

nou, groetjessss mwah!  :zwaai:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *aahhh!! leuk vervolgje, ik heb er wel lang op gewacht hoor  
> 
> ik ga ook binnenkort naar marokko, maar als het moet ga ik elke dag naar een internetcafe om te kijken of er al een vervolgje wordt gelanceerd. Hehehehehe
> 
> nou, groetjessss mwah! *





hahaha  :boogie:  leuk man, in marokko heb ik niks te doen maar k woon in een dorpje ik weet niet seker of ze wel weten wat internet is daaro  :hihi:  anders had ik zeer zeker elke dag een vervolgje geplaats!  :frons: 
maar meid veel plezier en maak er wat van  :Smilie:  
kuss

----------


## missy246

Ewa meid.....en vanavond dan....K vin je verhaal echt mooi  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *Ewa meid.....en vanavond dan....K vin je verhaal echt mooi  *




hahah nee sweety, ik ben voetbal aan het kijken ik ga so off  :kroatie:  
kusss

----------


## Naima_xx

heyy schatje, alles goed met je?

echt een top vervolg!!

ga snel verder!!

bigg boussa, Naima

----------


## miss_remix

more :tong uitsteken:   :verliefd:

----------


## Samieraatje

Prachtig!!!!!!  :duim:

----------


## arifgirly

thanks sweetys ik ga zo snel mogelijk door  :Wink:  
love ya  :blauwe kus: 
kuss

----------


## missy246

> _Geplaatst door arifgirly_ 
> *thanks sweetys ik ga zo snel mogelijk door  
> love ya 
> kuss*


Mooi zo.....  :blauwe kus:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *Mooi zo..... *


hahahahah ik ga nu eentje proberen te tikken, ik weet niet of tie so lang wordt want me papa wil zo op internet  :slaap:

----------


## missy246

> _Geplaatst door arifgirly_ 
> *hahahahah ik ga nu eentje proberen te tikken, ik weet niet of tie so lang wordt want me papa wil zo op internet *


Ik ben met alles tevreden al zijn eht maar een paar regels....  :Smilie:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *Ik ben met alles tevreden al zijn eht maar een paar regels.... *





ey meid sorry dat ik toen niks getikt had, want mn pa ging toen GELIJK het internet op(internetjunk :frons:  ) maar goed ik ga proberen zo snel mogelijk een vervolgje te tikken  :duim:  
kuss

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *Ik ben met alles tevreden al zijn eht maar een paar regels.... *





ey meid sorry dat ik toen niks getikt had, want mn pa ging toen GELIJK het internet op(internetjunk :frons:  ) maar goed ik ga proberen zo snel mogelijk een vervolgje te tikken  :duim:  
kuss

----------


## arifgirly

ik zat met een schuldgevoel in de tram "volgens mij heb ik brahim's leven echt verwoest"
ik sloot me ogen en dacht weer aan mijn trip naar marokko die ik zou gaan maken met halima......






de dag dat we vertrokken;

"SENNAH SCHIET OP!"
"ja kom eraan!"
ik haaste me snel naar beneden, en controleerde of alle ramen en deuren wel dicht waren.
"jallah halima we kunnen gaan"
halima zou als eerst rijden en ik zou het van haar overnemen als ze moe was.
"halima doe je gordel om muts"
ik weet dat halima nooit haar gordel om deed, maar ik kon het proberen.
de hele weg keek ik naar buiten, naar vele marokaanse gezinnen die met volle auto's richting marokko gingen.
we waren aangekomen in frankrijk, ik heb een heel stuk gereden "halima jouw beurt meid!"
na wat gedold en gelachen te hebben konden we onze reis weer vervolgen.
ik keek halima aan, ze zag er niet goed uit, ze vertelde me dat haar ouders een ongeluk hadden gemaakt in frankrijk, daarna was ze stil.
ik had besloten om onze reis gewoon gezellig te houden, dus daarom reageerde ik niet, langzaam sloot ik mijn ogen.

ik zag halima zitten op een mooi strandstoeltje, ze zag er echt mooi uit, er kwam uit een hoek een vrouw aangelopen met een witte hoofddoek, ze leek zo erg op halima.
de vrouw stond voor halima en keek haar aan en zei : sorry meid maar allah heeft dit gewild, opeens begon ze halima te wurgen!
ik probeerde er naar toe te rennen maar het lukte niet, verschrikt werd ik wakker, en zag hoe halima haar stuur omdraaide om een auto te ontwijken, ik voelde een harde klap waardoor alles langzaam stil en zwart werd....................








PIEP PIEP PIEP PIEP, ik werd wakker en voelde me helemaal verstijfd 
"bonjour madame, vous dormier ca va? 
verschrikt keek ik op "waar ben ik!!!!!???"
ik keek met een angstige blik naar de vrouw
"c'est bon, je suis marie claire"

de vrouw keek me met een lieve lach aan, ik hoorde de deur open gaan en zag hoe een man de vrouw een schouderklopje gaf waarnaar de vrouw vertrok
de man stond nu bij me bed hij keek me eerst met een blik aan die ik niet begreep 
"wel mis i have some good en some bad news" 
ik luisterde met moeite naar de man, hij een zware accent
"the good news is, everything is oke with you, but you have to stay a few weeks, you and your girlfriend made a accident with your care.
the bad news is............

----------


## Samieraatje

Hoi Lieverd!!  :Smilie:  

I love u 2  :koppel:   :blauwe kus: 

Je vervolg was zoals gewoonlijk top  :petaf: 

Ik kan niet wachten op een vervolg....

 :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping: 

You go girl!!!  :knipoog:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Hoi Lieverd!!  
> 
> I love u 2  
> 
> Je vervolg was zoals gewoonlijk top 
> 
> Ik kan niet wachten op een vervolg....
> 
> ...



thanks sweety ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder k probeer nog voor zaterdag een vervolgje te zetten want daarna ben ik weg op vakantie  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Samieraatje

Nou dan wens ik je een hele leuke vakantie!!
Niet met vreemde mannen praten  :hihi:   :knipoog: 

Goede reis!!

Dikke kus  :blauwe kus:

----------


## arifgirly

geheh so ver!  :stomp:

----------


## afghangirl

Ewa Meid Je Doet Het Toppie Echt Een Goede Verhaal Tberkallah..Ik Hoop Je Gaat Snel Verder!! Ga Zo Door Moppie Je Doet Het Helemaal Toppie  :tong uitsteken:  
Thallai Groetjes..Meryem

----------


## Samieraatje

> _Geplaatst door arifgirly_ 
> *geheh so ver! *


Halloo sweety,

Wanneer krijgen we weer een vervolgje??  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Halloo sweety,
> 
> Wanneer krijgen we weer een vervolgje??    
> 
> *






ik weet niet of ut wel zin heeft?  :argwaan:

----------


## afghangirl

Ewa Het Heeft Altijd Zin Ik Heb Altijd Zin Om Jou Mooie Prachtige Verhaal Te Lezen!!!Ik Ben Verslaafd Aan Je Verhaal!! Dus Geef Me Geen Medicijn Om Mij Verslaving Te Laten Stoppen (Medicijn Bedoel Ik Mee Dat Je Gaat Stoppen Dus Don't Gife Me That Oke :d)
Ewa Ga Zo Door Lieverd!!:d
Thaillai

----------


## arifgirly

"the bad news is, your sister didn't make it..."
ik voelde een brok in mijn keel, en ik kneep met moeite in mijn arm hopend dat dit 1 grote nachtmerrie is.
ik werd teleurgesteld, dit was geen nachtmerrie, nee dit is realiteit...
ik had het gevoel alsof mijn hart overstroomde en ik viel in een diepe zwarte gat...


"yes o.k. thank you sire"
vage stemmen op de achtergrond die ik niet kende.
langzaam opende ik mijn ogen en keek in twee betraande ogen van een onbekende jongen.
ik keek hem verward aan, vooral toen hij nederlands tegen me begon te praten.
"rustig meid alles komt goed"
ik zag dat hij weer begon te huilen.


3 dagen later:
ik was weer volkomen bij bewustzijn maar mijn hart was gebroken in duizend stukken, weer kwamen alles naar boven "halima waarom?"
ik zag opeens iemand de kamer in komen, het was die jongen weer.
hij kwam naast me zitten.
met een schorre stem vroeg ik hem om verheldering "jongen wie ben jij?"
hij keek me diep in me ogen aan, ik kon verdriet aflezen in zijn ogen.
"meid ik ben blij dat alles weer goed met je gaat, ik ben aziz, ik ben de neef van halima..."
hij sprak haar naam zo gebroken uit, ik voelde gewoon dat hij pijn had.
"ik heet ook alijoe van mijn achternaam omdat mijn vader en halima's vader lah irahmoe broers waren, we werden gebeld door een fransman die ons vertelde dat het mogelijk is dat mijn zus bij hun lag in het ziekenhuis, ik was eerst verward en dacht dat het gewoon een misselijke grap was, maar toen hij de naam halima zei stortte de wereld voor mij in, ik kon nog net het adres opvangen van het ziekenhuis en was als een speer gekomen, hier kreeg te horen dat halima is overleden door een ongeluk, maar een andere inzittende had het overleefd..."
hij slikte even.
ik keek hem raar aan "maar jullie wouden geen contact met haar, jullie deden alsof jullie haar niet kennen"
hij pakte mijn hand "nee meid, ik wou met haar trouwen halima was, ondanks dat ze mijn nichtje was, mijn grote liefde, maar ik mocht van mijn ouders geen contact met haar opzoeken, voor de familie was ze verleden tijd, ik had het er met een gebroken hart bij neergelegd, wat een hele grote stomme was...."
ik zag dat er een traan ontsnapte uit zijn ogen, hij keek snel naar beneden, en voor ik het wist barste ik in huilen uit.
"waarom wordt me alles afgenomen, en nu wat moet ik nu?"
aziz keek verschrikt naar mij 
"we slaan ons er doorheen"

na de 5de dag in het ziekenhuis mocht ik naar huis, ik ging met aziz, hij had alles geregeld.
in de auto voelde ik weer een angst, ik sloot mijn ogen om nergens aan te denken.
de naam halima spookte door mijn hoofd, en voor ik het wist begon ik weer te huilen.
aziz was de hele rit stil, we kwamen aan in nederland.
ik draaide me naar aziz om
"dank je wel aziz je weet niet hoe dankbaar ik je ben"
hij keek met een glimlach aan
"graag gedaan meid waar woon je? dan breng ik je?"
ik schrok me kapot
"ik weet het niet aziz ik woonde bij halima omdat...."
ik slikte even maar heb hem het hele verhaal verteld.
aziz keek me vastberaden aan "je gaat bij mij wonen, en je hoeft echt niet bang te zijn ik beloof het je...."

----------


## arifgirly

up  :duits:

----------


## Sabrya

Nou heb ik gister alles in een keer zitten lezen...en ik kon gewoon niet meer stoppen met het lezen van je verhaal.... Pas aan het eind kwam ik er achter dat het verhaal van 2004!!!!! was daarom hoop ik alsnog op een vervolg...


Kus Sabrya

----------


## arifgirly

> _Geplaatst door Sabrya_ 
> *Nou heb ik gister alles in een keer zitten lezen...en ik kon gewoon niet meer stoppen met het lezen van je verhaal.... Pas aan het eind kwam ik er achter dat het verhaal van 2004!!!!! was daarom hoop ik alsnog op een vervolg...
> 
> 
> Kus Sabrya*




heej, als er genoeg mensen zijn die vervolg willen zal ik misschien verder gaan  :ole:

----------


## Nadiia_A

Ga snel verder !!

----------

